# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Πένθος συντρόφου, τι να κάνω?

## giota2405

Ο σύντροφος μου έχασε πριν 3 μήνες τη μητέρα του (είναι 28) και από τότε έχει αλλάξει τελείως συμπεριφορά απέναντι μου. Όταν την έχασε με κατηγόρησε εμμεσα ότι δεν την έβλεπε πολύ το τελευταίο διάστημα γιατί προτιμούσε να μένει Αθήνα μαζί μου και όχι να πηγαίνει στο χωριό του. Πρόσφατα μου είπε ότι τον πιέζω πάρα πολύ τον τελευταίο καιρό και δεν αντέχει άλλο γιατί νιώθει ότι πρέπει να είμαστε όλη την ώρα μαζί και έτσι παραμελει τις παρέες του κλπ. Φυσικα εγω δεν του ειπα ποτε "μη βγεις'' παρα μονο γκρινιαζα οταν ειχαμε μερες να βρεθουμε. Ειναι φυσιολογικη η αντίδραση του;; ακομα κι αν τον πιεζα, ηταν στην προσπαθεια μου να τον στηριξω και να ειμαι διπλα του σε ολα..να ξερει οτι εχει εναν ανθρωπο που τον αγαπα και τον στηριζει ανα πασα στιγμη...Εν τέλει αποφασίσαμε να χωρίσουμε γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό είχαμε αρκετές εντάσεις που κανένας απ τους δύο δεν άντεχε. Εμένα μου λείπει πάρα πολύ, αλλά πλέον όντως δεν αντέχω να μην αναγνωριζει όσα έχω κάνει για εκεινον, να με κατηγορεί για διάφορα και να προσπαθώ μόνο εγώ να είμαστε καλά και μαζί... Νομίζω ότι δε θέλω να τον χάσω, απλά να είναι όπως ήταν πριν... γίνεται?

----------


## savatage

Εχει δικιο. Εχασε τη μητερα του, πενθουσε και εσυ αντι να του σταθεις στην αναγκη του κοιταζες αποκλειστικα και μονο τη δικη σου, να τον εχεις κολλημενο στη φουστα σου. Ηταν δικαιωμα του να μη θελει αλλο τις συνεχεις σκηνες και εντασεις.

----------


## giota2405

Δεν ήταν ανάγκη μου να έχω κολλημένο στη φούστα μου κανέναν. Ίσα ίσα παραμελουσα άτομα δικά μου προκειμένου να μαι δίπλα του στα πάντα. Δεν ήθελα σε καμία περίπτωση να νιώσει πίεση και αν το έκανα επαναλαμβάνω ήταν στην προσπάθεια μου να τον στηρίξω και όχι επειδή "ήθελα να τον έχω κολλημένο στη φούστα μου''.

----------


## Kamran

Είναι ένα γερό σοκ να χάνει κάποιος έναν από τους γονείς του. Και το σίγουρο είναι πως το βάρος όλο πέφτει στην σχέση του. 

Για μένα προσπάθησε να τα ξαναβρείτε και κάνε αρκετή υπομονή μέχρι να το ξεπεράσει. Προσπάθησε να τον στηρίξεις και να τον κάνεις να διώξει τις ενοχές από πάνω του (ότι δε την έβλεπε κλπ). Άλλωστε είναι φυσικό και λογικό κάποιος να ξεκόβει από τους δικούς του, όταν έχει μια σχέση. Με όλους μας έτσι γίνεται, δεν είναι ο μόνος. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## giota2405

Θα συνέλθει ποτέ? Αυτή την περίοδο είναι ένας άνθρωπος απομακρος που κρατάει αποστάσεις και σίγουρα όχι ο ήρεμος άνθρωπος που δε θυμωνε ποτέ.. δεν αντέχω να τον βλέπω έτσι..

----------


## Kamran

> Θα συνέλθει ποτέ? Αυτή την περίοδο είναι ένας άνθρωπος απομακρος που κρατάει αποστάσεις και σίγουρα όχι ο ήρεμος άνθρωπος που δε θυμωνε ποτέ.. δεν αντέχω να τον βλέπω έτσι..


Θα συνέλθει ειδικά μόλις περάσει ο πρώτος χρόνος. Τον πρώτο χρόνο η απώλεια ενός κοντινού προσώπου είναι πολύ οδυνηρή, γιατί τα πάντα σου τον θυμίζουν. Μετά όμως με το πέρασμα του καιρού τα πράγματα μαλακώνουν αρκετά και αποτελούν μια μακρυνή άσχημη ανάμνηση. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Remedy

θα συνελθει, αλλα δεν ξερουμε τι θα θελει για σενα, οταν συνελθει.
μπορει με καθε καλη προθεση να ησουν διπλα του, αλλα αφου το αισθανθηκε σαν πιεση, για εκεινον ητανε τσι...

ΑΝ εισασταν ακομα μαζι, θα σου ελεγα να περιμενεις χωρις να πιεζεις ποτε και τπτ να δεις πως θα ειναι οταν ηρεμησει απο το πενθος, αλλα αφου λες οτι χωρισατε, τι να σου πει κανεις να κανεις??
τπτ απολυτως. να πας παρακατω.
αν μειενις για καιρο μονη κιε κεινος το ξανασκεφτει και σου ξαναχτυπησει την πορτα, οκ, αλλα τπτ δεν λεει οτι θα συμβει ακτι τετοιο.

----------


## giota2405

Απλά αν κανω μια προσπάθεια ακόμα να μαστε μαζί... πως μπορώ να τον στηρίξω και να τον βοηθήσω να σταθεί στα πόδια του χωρίς να νιώσει πίεση από εμένα..; και πως μπορώ κι εγώ να αντιμετωπίσω έναν τελειως διαφορετικό άνθρωπο, απόμακρο και διαρκώς εκνευρισμενο χωρίς να με γεμίζει ανασφαλειες με τη συμπεριφορά του;; χρειάζομαι κι εγώ την καλή του την κουβέντα και να νιώθω ότι με θέλει.. γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό νιώθω ότι τα κανω όλα λάθος..

----------


## Remedy

> Απλά αν κανω μια προσπάθεια ακόμα να μαστε μαζί... πως μπορώ να τον στηρίξω και να τον βοηθήσω να σταθεί στα πόδια του χωρίς να νιώσει πίεση από εμένα..; και πως μπορώ κι εγώ να αντιμετωπίσω έναν τελειως διαφορετικό άνθρωπο, απόμακρο και διαρκώς εκνευρισμενο χωρίς να με γεμίζει ανασφαλειες με τη συμπεριφορά του;; χρειάζομαι κι εγώ την καλή του την κουβέντα και να νιώθω ότι με θέλει.. γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό νιώθω ότι τα κανω όλα λάθος..


Εσυ απομακρυνθηκες ή ηταν και δική του απόφαση να χωρίσετε; εκέίνος θέλει να κάνετε προσπάθεια;
Ρωτω γιατί είπες οτι χωρίσατε.δςν είπες οτι το σκέφτεστε.
Κατα τα άλλα, αν όντως υπάρχει τέτοιο περιθώριο κι επειδή εκείνος είναι ηδη αγανακτισμένος με την προηγούμενη κατασταση( ειτε εχει απολυτο δικο, ειτε δεν εχει. Δεν εξεταζουμε το δικιο του, αλλα το ποσο διατεθιμενος ειναι για δευτερη προσπαθεια)
Η μόνη περιπτωση να προχωρησει κάτι ειναι να ακολουθήσεις τις δικες του επιθυμιες και διαθεσεις χωρίς να νοιαζεσαι να καλυπτεις τις δικες σου ανασφαλειες.
Διαφορετικα, θα καταληξετε στα ίδια πολυ συντομα.

----------


## giota2405

Μου ζήτησε λίγο χρόνο να μείνει μόνος του... Μετά από μια βδομάδα γύρισε και μου είπε να κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια να αλλάξουμε κάποια πράγματα..μου πε ότι νιώθει πίεση από μένα, ότι θέλει να φεύγει κάθε ΣΚ να πηγαίνει στο χωριό χωρίς να του γκρινιάζω και το βασικό ότι πρέπει να του έχω εμπιστοσύνη.. (Γενικά μου χει πει κάτι ψεματακια κατά καιρούς με σκοπό "να μην τσακωθούμε" τα οποία εχω ανακαλύψει και έχω χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη του... όχι για άλλες η κάτι τέτοιο..πχ για θέματα δουλειάς) Εκεί με την εμπιστοσύνη του ζήτησα κι εγώ να είναι ειλικρινής αλλιώς δε θα λειτουργήσει.. και πάνω που είπαμε κι οι δυο να κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια, την επόμενη μέρα το βράδυ τον πήρα κατά τις 11 για καληνύχτα και δε μου το σήκωσε..μου στέλνει μετά από κανένα 15λεπτο "έτρωγα'' και ξαναπαίρνω και μου πε ότι ήταν έξω και έτρωγε με έναν φίλο του και ότι είχε ξεχαστει και δε μου το είχε πει... Και εκεί τσακωθηκαμε ότι εγώ δεν τον εμπιστεύομαι εγώ του έλεγα ότι δεν μπορώ να τον εμπιστευτώ όταν μου κρύβει πράγματα η δεν είναι ειλικρινής..εκείνος ότι δεν μπορεί να νιώθει ότι του κάνω έλεγχο... και έτσι αποφασίσαμε κάπως από κοινού ότι δεν λειτουργεί...

----------


## giota2405

Ξαναμιλησαμε εκ τότε.. και με ρωτούσε διαρκώς "γιατί γίναμε έτσι ρε γαμω το?" Και μου εξεφρασε για άλλη μια φορά τα παράπονα του..του είπα κι εγώ κάποια δικά μου..Μου ειπε καπου στο ενδιαμεσο οτι αποκλειεται να ειμαι χειροτερα απο εκεινον οσο διαστημα ειμαστε χωρια, εκεί του είπα ότι λέει χαζά και δεν ξέρει πόσα σημαίνει για εμένα κλπ..και στο τέλος της συζήτησης μου είπε "δεν ξέρω πως να σε ξεχάσω..και δεν θέλω να σε ξεχάσω '' του είπα κι εγώ ότι τον αγαπάω πάρα πολύ και απλά θέλω να ναι ευτυχισμένος.. και ότι ελπίζω μια μέρα να ξανασυναντηθουμε...και εκεί ήταν η τελευταία μας συζήτηση.. πριν 10 μέρες περίπου..

----------


## Remedy

> *Μου ζήτησε λίγο χρόνο να μείνει μόνος του..*. Μετά από μια βδομάδα γύρισε και *μου είπε να κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια να αλλάξουμε κάποια πράγματα..μου πε ότι νιώθει πίεση από μένα, ότι θέλει να φεύγει κάθε ΣΚ να πηγαίνει στο χωριό χωρίς να του γκρινιάζω και το βασικό ότι πρέπει να του έχω εμπιστοσύνη..* (Γενικά μου χει πει κάτι ψεματακια κατά καιρούς με σκοπό "να μην τσακωθούμε" τα οποία εχω ανακαλύψει και έχω χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη του... όχι για άλλες η κάτι τέτοιο..πχ για θέματα δουλειάς) Εκεί με την εμπιστοσύνη του ζήτησα κι εγώ να είναι ειλικρινής αλλιώς δε θα λειτουργήσει.. και πάνω που είπαμε κι οι δυο να κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια,* την επόμενη μέρα το βράδυ τον πήρα κατά τις 11 για καληνύχτα και δε μου το σήκωσε..μου στέλνει μετά από κανένα 15λεπτο "έτρωγα'' και ξαναπαίρνω και μου πε ότι ήταν έξω και έτρωγε με έναν φίλο του και ότι είχε ξεχαστει και δε μου το είχε πει.*.. Και εκεί τσακωθηκαμε ότι εγώ δεν τον εμπιστεύομαι εγώ του έλεγα ότι δεν μπορώ να τον εμπιστευτώ όταν μου κρύβει πράγματα η δεν είναι ειλικρινής..εκείνος ότι δεν μπορεί να νιώθει ότι του κάνω έλεγχο... και έτσι αποφασίσαμε κάπως από κοινού ότι δεν λειτουργεί...





> Ξαναμιλησαμε εκ τότε.. και με ρωτούσε διαρκώς "γιατί γίναμε έτσι ρε γαμω το?" Και μου εξεφρασε για άλλη μια φορά τα παράπονα του..του είπα κι εγώ κάποια δικά μου..Μου ειπε καπου στο ενδιαμεσο οτι αποκλειεται να ειμαι χειροτερα απο εκεινον οσο διαστημα ειμαστε χωρια, εκεί του είπα ότι λέει χαζά και δεν ξέρει πόσα σημαίνει για εμένα κλπ..και στο τέλος της συζήτησης μου είπ*ε "δεν ξέρω πως να σε ξεχάσω..και δεν θέλω να σε ξεχάσω ''* του είπα κι εγώ ότι τον αγαπάω πάρα πολύ και απλά θέλω να ναι ευτυχισμένος.. και ότι ελπίζω μια μέρα να ξανασυναντηθουμε...και εκεί ήταν η τελευταία μας συζήτηση.. πριν 10 μέρες περίπου..


κοιτα...
θα σου πω ειλικρινά τι σκεφτομαι.
μπορεί να πιέζεται με την στάση σου η και να είσαι πραγματικά πιεστική, αλλά αυτά που λεει για μένα χτυπάνε μια καμπάνα πιο μεγάλη απο της παναγίας των παρισιων οτι ψαχνεται η οτι εχει ηδη κατι αλλο η καποια αλλα..
τι θα κανει ΚΑΘΕ σκ το χωριο του χωρις εσενα??. θα τσαπιζει το αμπελι του ?

προσωπικα δεν θεωρω πιεση οταν εχεις δεσμο να ξερει ο ενας που ειναι και τι κανει ο αλλος και να ενημερωνει για τις κινησεις του ειτε απο μονος του ειτε και εκ των υστερων, αλλα αυτα τα 'δεν δινω λογαριασμο, δεν παιρνω λογαριασμο", παραπεμπουν απολυτως σε ελευθερη σχεση και οχι σε δεσμο, κι αν κατι τετοιο θελει, πρεπει να δεις αν το θελεις κι εσυ.
γιατι οι απαντησεις του , αυτο δειχνουν.

απο τα λιγα που ε χεις πει, εγω δεν σε βρισκω πιεστικη. βρισκω ομως να εχεις την απαιτηση για εποικοινωνια που εχει οποιοσδηποτε σε μια αποκλεισιτκη σχεση.
το να εχει ηδη πιαστει να λεει δρακους, εστω κι αν ηταν επαγγελματικοι οι λογοι ( η αν ΕΙΠΕ οτι ηταν επαγγελματικοι) ειναι ενα τεραστιο φαουλ που δικαιολογει καθε δυσπιστια.
εφοσον φερθηκε περιεργα με ψιλο-χοντροψεμματακια, η εμπιστοσυνη κερδιζεται, δεν ειναι δεδομενη. 
εκεινος πρεπει να την κερδισει με την αψογη σταση του.
αν μετα απο οσα εγιναν αυτος εξαφανιζεται στον φιλο του τον λευτερακη βραδιατικα και εχει τα σκ του πιασμενα, σορυ, αλλα σαμπως να σε θελει για καβαντζα...

και να κανω και μια προβλεψη. αυτα τα "ρε γαμωτο γιατι να χαθουμε, εγω υποφερω, γιατι να χαθουμε, δυσκολευομαι" και μετα εξαφανιζολ, για μενα παραπεμπουν στο οτι αν σε αναζητησει η αν του ζητησεις εσυ να τα πειτε, θα σου προτεινει να εχετε ελευθερη σχεση.
και να μην την πει με το ονομα της, αυτα τα "οπου θελω παω, οτι θελω κανω, κανε οτι θες εσυ τα σκ," αυτο ειναι βρε γιωτα, τι ειναι? ελευθερη σχεση.
δεν ειναι διατεθιμενος για αποκλειστικοτητα ο τυπος, κι οταν μιλαει για εμπιστοσυνη, μαλλον στην πραγματικοτητα εννοει να μην τον ζαλιζεις κι οχι οτι ειναι αμεμπτος...

----------


## giota2405

Στο χωριό είναι ο πατέρας του πλέον μόνιμα... γι αυτό θέλει να πηγαίνει... τα εχω σκεφτεί όλα αυτά και μάλιστα πριν χωρίσουμε οριστικά του είχα πει στα ίσια για ελεύθερη σχέση και μου είχε πει εκείνος ότι δε θέλει κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## giota2405

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να φεύγω σκ λόγω δουλειάς..τα Χριστούγεννα είχαμε πει να πάμε μαζί στο χωριό οπότε δε νομίζω να έχει κάτι εκεί.. Ίσως αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο, να υπάρχει εδώ...όμως αληθεια έχει να διαχειριστεί πένθος, οικονομικά, επαγγελματικα (γιατί τώρα δεν έχει δουλειά) και θα έχει παράλληλο δεσμό η οτιδήποτε; αυτό σκέφτομαι..

----------


## Remedy

> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να φεύγω σκ λόγω δουλειάς..τα Χριστούγεννα είχαμε πει να πάμε μαζί στο χωριό οπότε δε νομίζω να έχει κάτι εκεί.. Ίσως αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο, να υπάρχει εδώ...όμως αληθεια έχει να διαχειριστεί πένθος, οικονομικά, επαγγελματικα (γιατί τώρα δεν έχει δουλειά) και θα έχει παράλληλο δεσμό η οτιδήποτε; αυτό σκέφτομαι..





> Στο χωριό είναι ο πατέρας του πλέον μόνιμα... γι αυτό θέλει να πηγαίνει... τα εχω σκεφτεί όλα αυτά και μάλιστα πριν χωρίσουμε οριστικά του είχα πει στα ίσια για ελεύθερη σχέση και μου είχε πει εκείνος ότι δε θέλει κάτι τέτοιο...


δεν δινει την εικονα να εχει κατι μονιμο, γιατι τοτε δεν θα σου ζητουσε ΕΣΕΝΑ να το ξαναδειτε, να ειστε μαζι αλλα χωρις πιεση κλπ.
η τουλαχισοτν δεν την εδινε αυτην την εικονα, μεχρι να απομακρυνθει εντελως.
μπορει ομως να θελει καποια η να τσιλιμπουρδιζει με καποια η με καποιες χωρις να εχει κατι μαζι τους, ειτε στο βουνο, ειτε στην θαλασσα (δενε χει να κανει). το ενδεικτικο ειναι οτι εξαφανιζεται, οτι δεν θελειε ρωτησεις για το που ειναι και τι κανει και οτι δεν σηκωνει τηλεφωνα αμα λαχει.
δλδ οταν τρωει 11 το βραδυ με φιλο σε εξοδο που δεν γνωριζες,τι τον εμποδιζει να απαντησει στο τηλεφωνημα σου και να σου πει "ειμαστε εδω με τον μακη και τρωμε σουβλακια"?. θα προσβληθει ο μακης? γιατι να απαντησει μετα, οταν θα εχει φυγει ο "μακης"?
αν μη τι αλλο, αν δεν ειναι με τον μακη , αλλα ειναι με την σουλα, αυτη ουτε καν θα ξερει την υπαρξη σου, ουτε μπορει να την καταλαβει αν αυτος δεν απανταει στο τηλεφωνο.

πιθανοτατα να θελει "εμπειριες", χωρις να σημαινει οτι επαψε να σε αγαπαει.
γιατι δεν δεχτηκε την προταση σου για "ελευθερη σχεση"? μα γιατι θελει αυτην την ελευθερια μονο για τον εαυτο του!
θα του αρεσε πολυ η ιδεα να εισαι αφοσιωμενη και να τον περιμενεις χωρις να κανεις ενοχλητικες ερωτησεις, αλλα ουτε και να ψαχνεσαι κι εσυ.
πολυ απλο...

----------


## giota2405

Δεν τον έχω για τέτοιο άνθρωπο.. στο τέλος της βραδιάς αφού είχαμε τσακωθεί επειδή μου έλεγε ότι τον ελεγχω ενώ είχαμε συζητησει για εμπιστοσύνη και για το ότι πιέζεται μου έστειλε φωτογραφία με τον φίλο του που μου είχε πει.. Τώρα αν ήταν οι δύο τους η αν ήταν και με κάποια δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω... Μπορεί και να ξεχάστηκε όντως..Ούτε αυτό μπορώ να το ξέρω...

----------


## giota2405

Έτσι όπως έγιναν τα πράγματα νομίζω δεν έχει σημασία αν τελικά υπήρχε κάτι άλλο η όχι τώρα προς το τέλος...Απλά δεν ξέρω αν όλη αυτή η συμπεριφορά του οφείλεται στο θάνατο της μητέρας του και κάποια στιγμή ίσως δει καλύτερα και πιο καθαρα κάποια πράγματα... Η αν όντως η σχέση έχει φτάσει στο τέλος της...γιατί το δεύτερο εγώ δεν το νιώθω..

----------


## takecareofyourself

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα,ειμαι καινουργιο μελος διαβασα λιγο τα παραπανω...το πενθος ειναι μια πολλη δυσκολη περιοδος για καποιον...Εγω εχασα τον μπαμπα μου πολυ ασχημα και εδω και ενα χρονο κλειστηκα πολυ στον εαυτο μου και φυσικα δεν εχω καμια σχεση.Νομιζω ομως οτι επειδη ειναι μια πολυ δυσκολη φαση για καποιον και ο καθενας το αντιμετωπιζει διαφορετικα,δεν νομιζω να ηταν το θεμα του αλλη κοπελα...Σε μια τετοια φαση ειναι λιγο περιεργο.Ο αδερφος μου που εχει μια σχεση δυο χρονια και επειδη και η κοπελα του ειναι λιγο ζηλιαρα και ετυχαν πολλα ασχημα μαζι και αυτοι ειχαν τσακωμους και δυσκολιες στη σχεση τους.Τωρα πώς ειστε?Παντως αυτο που σου συμβουλευω ειναι να τον αφησεις λιγο να σκεφτει καποια πραγματα,αν θες και μπορεις οσο σου επιτρεπει και ο ιδιος στασου διπλα του...Γιατι πραγματικα η απωλεια γονεα ποναει παρα πολυ...Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα  :Smile:  Καλη χρονια

----------


## delmem-190819a

Όλο αυτό γίνεται λόγο του γεγονότος της απώλειας της μητέρας του, αφού όπως λες ξεκίνησε από τότε. Σε κατηγόρησε πως έχεις ευθύνη που δεν έβλεπε τη μητέρα του, λανθασμένα, λόγο του πένθους. Από 'κει και πέρα, νομίζω πως υπήρχαν και πριν το χαμό της μητέρας του προβλήματα, αλλά εντάθηκαν λόγο του γεγονότος.

Δε θεωρώ σωστό από την πλευρά του που σου είπε ψέμματα, αλλά αυτό μάλλον συνέβει λόγο του ελέγχου από την πλευρά σου. Εφόσον δεν τον εμπιστεύεσαι, πάντα θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι θέλει να περάσει ένα διάστημα μόνος και με φίλους λόγο του πένθους, αλλιώς θα το έκανε και πριν. Βλέπω πως έχεις ανάγκη από στήριξη γενικά και αυτο δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, ειδικά όταν ο άλλος περνάει δύσκολη περίοδο.

Καλό είναι ν' αρχίσεις να πιστεύεις στον εαυτό σου και να μη σε γεμίζουν με ανασφάλειες έτσι απλά οι συμπεριφορές άλλων ανθρώπων. Νομίζω πως όταν θα καταφέρεις να τα βρεις σ' αυτό το κομμάτι με τον εαυτό σου, θα τα βρεις μετά και με το σύντροφο σου. Έτσι παν αυτά.

----------


## giota2405

Είμαστε δύο μήνες χωριστά.. επικοινωνουμε μόνο μετά από δική μου πρωτοβουλία, αλλά πάντα μου απαντάει έγκαιρα..ότι ώρα και να είναι, είτε πρωί είτε μεσημέρι η βράδυ και πιάνουμε κουβέντα περί ανέμων και υδάτων αλλά για ώρες..τον είδα στις 31/12 για έναν καφέ πήγαμε και μιλήσαμε...το μόνο που μου έλεγε και ξαναλεγε είναι το ποσό πολύ θέλει να φύγει το 2017 και πόσο δύσκολη χρονιά ήταν για εκείνον.. και σε κάποια φάση μου είπε ότι τσακώθηκε με τον κολλητό του σε σημείο να μην του στείλει καν ο κολλητός ''χρόνια πολλά'' στη γιορτή του...μου είπε ότι δούλευε πολύ το τελευταίο διάστημα και δεν είχε προλάβει να πάει καθόλου στο χωριό του να δει τον κολλητό του και τον πατέρα του... και ότι γενικά τις γιορτές τις πέρασε πολύ μόνος του στο σπίτι να βλέπει Χριστουγεννιατικες ταινίες λόγω δουλειάς...προσπάθησα να μάθω γιατί τσακώθηκε με τον κολλητό του που τον έχει σαν οικογένεια αλλά δεν ήθελε να το συζητήσει οπότε δεν επεμεινα..στεναχωρηθηκα που δεν τον είδα τόσο καλά..στο τέλος της βραδιάς με χαιρέτησε..και πήγα και τον πήρα μια σφιχτή αγκαλιά, στην αρχή ήταν μαζεμένος αλλά όσο περνούσε η ώρα με αγκάλιασε κι εκείνος πιο σφιχτά..και μου ειπε να ξαναβρεθούμε αν είναι μετά τις γιορτές που θα έχει μειωθεί η δουλειά του.. σε κάποια φάση έβαλα τα κλάματα εκεί την ώρα του αποχωρισμου και μου είπε ότι ύστερα απ όλα αυτά μ αγαπάει.. του είπα "σε παρακαλω μη μου το λες αυτό" (και όντως με σκότωνε να μου λέει ότι με αγαπάει ενώ είμαστε χωρια με δική του πρωτοβουλία) και ευχηθηκαμε ο ένας στον άλλον καλή χρονιά και αποχωριστηκαμε...από τότε δεν ξαναμιλησαμε...(τον αγαπάω πολύ ακόμα και τον σκέφτομαι κάθε μέρα..όμως νομίζω ότι απλά πρέπει να το αφήσω εδώ...πέρασαν δύο μήνες και δεν έχει κάνει καμία προσπάθεια να είμαστε μαζί...)

----------


## mila

Πριν 5 χρόνια πέρασα αντίστοιχη φάση, όταν ο σύντροφος μου έχασε τον πατέρα του. Δεν έχω βιώσει κάποια απώλεια η ίδια στη ζωή μου, και δεν μπόρεσα να του σταθώ όπως θα έπρεπε. Καταλάβαινα ότι περνάει πολύ δύσκολα, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να του πω τίποτα για να τον κάνω να αισθανθεί καλύτερα. 

Στην περίπτωση που περιγράφεις μου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι έχει ενοχές που δεν πήγαινε συχνά στο χωριό του, και μεταφέρει αυτές τις ενοχές σε εσένα, κατηγορώντας σε ότι έφταιγες που δεν πήγαινε στο χωριό του. 

Τον εμπόδισες ποτέ να πάει στο χωριό για να δει τη μητέρα του; Αν όχι, τότε έχει πρόβλημα. Αν ναι, τότε ίσως έχει δίκιο που ήθελε να μείνει μόνος του... 

Πάντως αποκλείω την πιθανότητα να υπάρχει άλλη κοπέλα.

----------


## giota2405

Στον καφέ ουσιαστικά ήταν λίγο σε φάση "πήγα εκεί και έκανα αυτό. Βγήκα με τον τάδε και πήγαμε εκεί. Στη δουλειά έγινε αυτό το συμβάν " και αντίστοιχα με ρωτούσε στη δουλειά μου πως πάω η πως πέρασα τις γιορτές και τέτοια... δεν έγινε καμία αναφορά ούτε στη σχέση μας, ούτε σε κάποια άλλη γυναίκα... το μόνο που μου είπε είναι για το μικρό του τον ανηψιο ότι με αναφέρει συχνά και του είπα να μη μου τον αναφέρει το μικρό, γιατί μου είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο επειδή μου λείπει πολύ...και ότι αν έχω καταφέρει να έχω σβήσει βιντεακια φωτογραφίες κλπ από εμάς ως ζευγαρι δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να σβήσω τον μικρό απ το κινητό μου... δύο μέρες μετά τη συνάντησή μας βρέθηκε με μια γνωστή μου στο μετρό.. και της έπιασε κουβέντα..και τη ρώτησε αν μιλάμε ακόμα (με την κοπέλα δεν έχω τρελή επαφή, δεν ήξερε καν ότι χώρισα) και της μίλησε..της είπε ότι χωρισαμε πολιτισμενα, χωρίς εντάσεις κλπ..και μιλούσε για εμένα με πολύ όμορφα λόγια..και σε κάποια φάση η κοπέλα αυτή του είπε "καλή κοπέλα είναι.." και γύρισε και είπε "όχι απλά καλή...τέλεια είναι σε πάρα πολλούς τομείς''

----------


## giota2405

> Πριν 5 χρόνια πέρασα αντίστοιχη φάση, όταν ο σύντροφος μου έχασε τον πατέρα του. Δεν έχω βιώσει κάποια απώλεια η ίδια στη ζωή μου, και δεν μπόρεσα να του σταθώ όπως θα έπρεπε. Καταλάβαινα ότι περνάει πολύ δύσκολα, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να του πω τίποτα για να τον κάνω να αισθανθεί καλύτερα. 
> 
> Στην περίπτωση που περιγράφεις μου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι έχει ενοχές που δεν πήγαινε συχνά στο χωριό του, και μεταφέρει αυτές τις ενοχές σε εσένα, κατηγορώντας σε ότι έφταιγες που δεν πήγαινε στο χωριό του. 
> 
> Τον εμπόδισες ποτέ να πάει στο χωριό για να δει τη μητέρα του; Αν όχι, τότε έχει πρόβλημα. Αν ναι, τότε ίσως έχει δίκιο που ήθελε να μείνει μόνος του... 
> 
> Πάντως αποκλείω την πιθανότητα να υπάρχει άλλη κοπέλα.


Όχι βέβαια!!! Ποτέ δεν του είχα πει "μην πας '' οπουδήποτε.. Μπορεί όταν πήγαινε να του γκρινιαζα επειδή ξεχνούσε να με πάρει τηλέφωνο καμιά φορά..Η μπορεί να μου έλειπε και να τσαντιζομουν για βλακειες..αλλά να του απαγορευσω να πάει οπουδηποτε? Ποτέ...

----------


## giota2405

> Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα,ειμαι καινουργιο μελος διαβασα λιγο τα παραπανω...το πενθος ειναι μια πολλη δυσκολη περιοδος για καποιον...Εγω εχασα τον μπαμπα μου πολυ ασχημα και εδω και ενα χρονο κλειστηκα πολυ στον εαυτο μου και φυσικα δεν εχω καμια σχεση.Νομιζω ομως οτι επειδη ειναι μια πολυ δυσκολη φαση για καποιον και ο καθενας το αντιμετωπιζει διαφορετικα,δεν νομιζω να ηταν το θεμα του αλλη κοπελα...Σε μια τετοια φαση ειναι λιγο περιεργο.Ο αδερφος μου που εχει μια σχεση δυο χρονια και επειδη και η κοπελα του ειναι λιγο ζηλιαρα και ετυχαν πολλα ασχημα μαζι και αυτοι ειχαν τσακωμους και δυσκολιες στη σχεση τους.Τωρα πώς ειστε?Παντως αυτο που σου συμβουλευω ειναι να τον αφησεις λιγο να σκεφτει καποια πραγματα,αν θες και μπορεις οσο σου επιτρεπει και ο ιδιος στασου διπλα του...Γιατι πραγματικα η απωλεια γονεα ποναει παρα πολυ...Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα  Καλη χρονια


Καλή χρονιά και σε εσένα!! Δεν μπορώ καν να καταλάβω πως είναι να χάνεις κάποιον απ τους δύο γονείς.. ξέρω ότι τον είδα να σπάει μπροστά μου αρκετές φορές.. ξέρω πως είναι ένας πόνος που δεν περνάει σε μήνες, σε έναν χρόνο... Απλά ότι μαθαίνεις κάπως να το κουβαλάς... προσπάθησε να κρατήσεις δίπλα σου τα άτομα που αγαπάς και σε αγαπάνε..γιατί αν κλεινεσαι στον εαυτό σου θα ναι ακόμα πιό δύσκολο όλο αυτό..Είναι αλλιώς όταν έχεις κάποιον να μοιράζεσαι τον πόνο...

----------


## Remedy

αυτο που ξερω εγω κι απο προσωπικη εμπερια και απο φιλων, ειναι οτι οταν χανεις τον γονιο σου, η αρρωσταινει σοβαρα κλπ, τον ανθρωπο που αγαπας και θελεις να ζεις μαζι του τον θελεις διπλα σου. ολα τα αλλα τα ακουω βερεσε.

----------


## mila

> αυτο που ξερω εγω κι απο προσωπικη εμπερια και απο φιλων, ειναι οτι οταν χανεις τον γονιο σου, η αρρωσταινει σοβαρα κλπ, τον ανθρωπο που αγαπας και θελεις να ζεις μαζι του τον θελεις διπλα σου. ολα τα αλλα τα ακουω βερεσε.


Δεν είμαστε ίδιοι όλοι οι άνθρωποι. Άλλος μπορεί να θέλει υποστήριξη, άλλος μπορεί να θέλει να μείνει λίγο μόνος. Ιδίως για έναν άντρα που το πιθανότερο να έχει μεγαλώσει με φράσεις του τύπου "οι άντρες δεν κλαίνε", ίσως να του είναι δύσκολο να μοιράζεται τέτοιες στιγμές αδυναμίας.

----------


## giota2405

> Δεν είμαστε ίδιοι όλοι οι άνθρωποι. Άλλος μπορεί να θέλει υποστήριξη, άλλος μπορεί να θέλει να μείνει λίγο μόνος. Ιδίως για έναν άντρα που το πιθανότερο να έχει μεγαλώσει με φράσεις του τύπου "οι άντρες δεν κλαίνε", ίσως να του είναι δύσκολο να μοιράζεται τέτοιες στιγμές αδυναμίας.


Δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω.. να του πω να ξαναπάμε για καφέ; να τον αφήσω μόνο του κι αν θέλει να στείλει μην νιωσει πιεση παλι; θέλει να ναι μόνος του; θέλει να προσπαθήσω; Δεν ξέρω αν έχει προχωρήσει παρακάτω, δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλά η αν δεν είναι... Μακάρι για λίγο να μπορούσα να μπω στο μυαλό του...

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν είμαστε ίδιοι όλοι οι άνθρωποι. Άλλος μπορεί να θέλει υποστήριξη, άλλος μπορεί να θέλει να μείνει λίγο μόνος. Ιδίως για έναν άντρα που το πιθανότερο να έχει μεγαλώσει με φράσεις του τύπου "οι άντρες δεν κλαίνε", ίσως να του είναι δύσκολο να μοιράζεται τέτοιες στιγμές αδυναμίας.


Δεν τον βλεπω και τοσο μονο. . .
Αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι απομακρυνει την φιλη αλλα με αλλες παρεες βγαινει μια χαρα. Ο ελεγχος απο την φιλη τον ενοχλει, οχι οι παρεες.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω.. να του πω να ξαναπάμε για καφέ; να τον αφήσω μόνο του κι αν θέλει να στείλει μην νιωσει πιεση παλι; θέλει να ναι μόνος του; θέλει να προσπαθήσω; Δεν ξέρω αν έχει προχωρήσει παρακάτω, δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλά η αν δεν είναι... Μακάρι για λίγο να μπορούσα να μπω στο μυαλό του...


Εκεινος τι σου ζητησε;
Ζητησε να συναντιεστε;

----------


## giota2405

> Εκεινος τι σου ζητησε;
> Ζητησε να συναντιεστε;


Εκείνος την ημέρα που βρεθήκαμε (31/12) μου είπε ότι θα ξανακανονισουμε για καφέ... δεν του απάντησα εκείνη τη στιγμή κάτι...από τότε δεν έχουμε επικοινωνησει ξανά.. Ούτε έστειλα ούτε έστειλε.. (να βγουμε για καφε εγω το ειχα προτεινει, 2 μηνες ειχαμε να βρεθουμε) Εγώ προσπαθώ να σεβαστώ την επιθυμία του να μείνει μόνος.. απλα όταν βρεθήκαμε αποχαιρετηθηκαμε με αγκαλιές και κλάματα..και μου είπε ότι "ύστερα απ όλα αυτά με αγαπάει ακόμα''... τα μηνύματα που μου στέλνει είναι λίγο αντιφατικα...Θέλω να πω, ποιος χωρίζει και έχει τον άλλο αγκαλιά και του λέει ότι τον αγαπάει;

----------


## Remedy

> Εκείνος την ημέρα που βρεθήκαμε (31/12) μου είπε ότι θα ξανακανονισουμε για καφέ... δεν του απάντησα εκείνη τη στιγμή κάτι...από τότε δεν έχουμε επικοινωνησει ξανά.. Ούτε έστειλα ούτε έστειλε.. (να βγουμε για καφε εγω το ειχα προτεινει, 2 μηνες ειχαμε να βρεθουμε) Εγώ προσπαθώ να σεβαστώ την επιθυμία του να μείνει μόνος.. απλα όταν βρεθήκαμε αποχαιρετηθηκαμε με αγκαλιές και κλάματα..και μου είπε ότι "ύστερα απ όλα αυτά με αγαπάει ακόμα''... τα μηνύματα που μου στέλνει είναι λίγο αντιφατικα...Θέλω να πω, ποιος χωρίζει και έχει τον άλλο αγκαλιά και του λέει ότι τον αγαπάει;


κι ομως, συμβαινει αν μιλαει για ανθρωπιστικη αγαπη και οχι για ερωτικη αγαπη.
αν σε αγαπαει ακομα ερωτικα (αν ειναι ακομα ερωτευμενος), θεωρω οτι υπαρχει περιθωριο.
αλλιως, αστο.
το να του πεις μια φορα, αν θελει αν ξαναβρεθειτε, δεν ειναι πιεση, πιεση θα ειναι να επανερχεσαι και να επιμενεις.

και να δεχτει ομως, δεν σημαινει οτι θελει κατι παραπανω απο αυτο.
ισως και για σενα να ειναι πιο δυσκολο αν τον συναντας αλλα καταληγετε καθε φορα σε εναν ακομα αποχαιρετισμο, αντι να απομακρυνθειτε για να ηρεμησεις.

----------


## giota2405

> κι ομως, συμβαινει αν μιλαει για ανθρωπιστικη αγαπη και οχι για ερωτικη αγαπη.
> αν σε αγαπαει ακομα ερωτικα (αν ειναι ακομα ερωτευμενος), θεωρω οτι υπαρχει περιθωριο.
> αλλιως, αστο.
> το να του πεις μια φορα, αν θελει αν ξαναβρεθειτε, δεν ειναι πιεση, πιεση θα ειναι να επανερχεσαι και να επιμενεις.
> 
> και να δεχτει ομως, δεν σημαινει οτι θελει κατι παραπανω απο αυτο.
> ισως και για σενα να ειναι πιο δυσκολο αν τον συναντας αλλα καταληγετε καθε φορα σε εναν ακομα αποχαιρετισμο, αντι να απομακρυνθειτε για να ηρεμησεις.


Δεν ξέρω, αν με ήθελε στη ζωή του δε θα είχε κάνει κι εκείνος κάποια προσπάθεια; μου απαντάει όταν στέλνω... αλλά ποτέ δε στέλνει πρώτος... μου είπε ναι στον καφέ, αλλά μετά δεν ξαναεστειλε παρόλο που μου είχε πει ότι θα βρισκόμασταν ξανά...Βέβαια δεν εστειλα ουτε εγω...πριν βγούμε για καφέ όταν του το πρότεινα μου είπε "δεν ξέρω αν θα μας κάνει καλό... θα ναι πολύ δύσκολο να ξαναειμαστε μαζί μετά απ όλα αυτά και φοβάμαι ότι αν βγούμε θα θυμηθούμε πράγματα " και του είπα "εγώ για έναν καφέ σου είπα να πάμε...όχι για να σου πω να είμαστε μαζί απλά για να δω πως είσαι και να μάθω νέα σου " και μου απάντησε "μα δε μιλάω μόνο για σενα..μιλάω και για εμένα και τα δικά μου συναισθηματα"... δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αλήθεια.. και πλέον φοβάμαι ότι ίσως έχει προχωρησει κιόλας για να κάνω την οποιαδήποτε κίνηση, κοντεύουν και 3 μήνες από τότε που είμαστε χωριά, δεν είναι απίθανο να έχει ξεκινήσει κάτι και καινουριο...

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν ξέρω, *αν με ήθελε στη ζωή του δε θα είχε κάνει κι εκείνος κάποια προσπάθεια;* μου απαντάει όταν στέλνω... αλλά ποτέ δε στέλνει πρώτος... μου είπε ναι στον καφέ, αλλά μετά δεν ξαναεστειλε παρόλο που μου είχε πει ότι θα βρισκόμασταν ξανά...Βέβαια δεν εστειλα ουτε εγω...πριν βγούμε για καφέ όταν του το πρότεινα μου είπε "δεν ξέρω αν θα μας κάνει καλό... θα ναι πολύ δύσκολο να ξαναειμαστε μαζί μετά απ όλα αυτά και φοβάμαι ότι αν βγούμε θα θυμηθούμε πράγματα " και του είπα "εγώ για έναν καφέ σου είπα να πάμε...όχι για να σου πω να είμαστε μαζί απλά για να δω πως είσαι και να μάθω νέα σου " και μου απάντησε_ "μα δε μιλάω μόνο για σενα..μιλάω και για εμένα και τα δικά μου συναισθηματα"... δεν μπορώ_ να καταλάβω αλήθεια.. και πλέον φοβάμαι ότι ίσως έχει προχωρησει κιόλας για να κάνω την οποιαδήποτε κίνηση, κοντεύουν και 3 μήνες από τότε που είμαστε χωριά, δεν είναι απίθανο να έχει ξεκινήσει κάτι και καινουριο...


Και ποιον λογο θα ειχε δλδ να μην θελει να νοιωσει συναισθηματα; τι του απαγορευει να εχει ανοιχτο λογαριασμο μαζι σου αν οχι το οτι εχει προχωρησει;

Σαφως και θα επρεπε να κανει κινηση κι εκεινος αν ενδιαφερόταν. Ο μονος λογος να θελει να σε δει αλλα να μην κανει καμια κινηση, ειναι αν δεν θελει να σου δωσει ελπιδες γιατι ειναι σιγουρος οτι δεν θελει να συνεχισετε. Ειτε γιατι εχει κατι αλλο ειτε γιατι θελει να ειναι μονος.

----------


## giota2405

> Και ποιον λογο θα ειχε δλδ να μην θελει να νοιωσει συναισθηματα; τι του απαγορευει να εχει ανοιχτο λογαριασμο μαζι σου αν οχι το οτι εχει προχωρησει;
> 
> Σαφως και θα επρεπε να κανει κινηση κι εκεινος αν ενδιαφερόταν. Ο μονος λογος να θελει να σε δει αλλα να μην κανει καμια κινηση, ειναι αν δεν θελει να σου δωσει ελπιδες γιατι ειναι σιγουρος οτι δεν θελει να συνεχισετε. Ειτε γιατι εχει κατι αλλο ειτε γιατι θελει να ειναι μονος.


Μάλλον έτσι θα ναι... πρέπει να το αποδεχτώ όλο αυτό και να προχωρήσω... Απλά αλήθεια τον αγαπάω πολύ και τον έχω δει πολύ άσχημα, να σπάει μπροστά μου άπειρες φορές.. και δεν ξέρω πως να σταματήσω να τον νοιάζομαι...

----------


## Remedy

> Μάλλον έτσι θα ναι... πρέπει να το αποδεχτώ όλο αυτό και να προχωρήσω... Απλά αλήθεια τον αγαπάω πολύ και τον έχω δει πολύ άσχημα, να σπάει μπροστά μου άπειρες φορές.. και δεν ξέρω πως να σταματήσω να τον νοιάζομαι...


στην φαση που εισαι τωρα, μολις χωρισμενη παρα την θεληση σου, δεν ξερω πως μπορεις να ξεχωριζεις μεταξυ τους το "να τον νοιαζεσαι" οπως ειπες , με το οτι θα θελες να ειστε παλι μαζι.
νομιζω οτι τα μπερδευεις μεσα σου και νομιζω οτι δεν σου κανει καλο να επιδιωκεις να βρισκεσαι κοντα του αν η αποφαση του για χωρισμο ειναι σταθερη.

----------

